# New to making MP soap



## 4luckycharms (Jun 7, 2008)

I just started making soap and was wondering what the difference was between FO and Eo and if you need both of them or can you start off with one . And what is mica is that the colarant we use for the soap . 
 Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2008)

Eo stands for essential oil, it will be a natural fragrance.

FO stands for fragrance oil & it will be a synthetic fragrance.

EX) Lavender essentaial oil is  from the actual plant, lavender eo is man made. 

Man made oils will not have the natural properties associated with an oil. 

EX) Laveedr EO will relax you, lavender fo will not besides the sugar pill effect.

Mica is one type of colorant you can use in M&P. It is powdered.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Tab, I learned something new! (EX) Lavender!
Jeff


----------



## Suds (Jul 8, 2008)

I am also new to soap making.  Like you I have many questions, but you touched upon a subject that I have a stray bit of knowledge.

"EX) Laveedr EO will relax you, lavender fo will not besides the sugar pill effect."

Sugar pill effect and aromatherapy, as lavender is a very pleasant, relaxing fragrance.

Do note that lavender (and tea tree oil) is purported to cause mild breast growth in men (with no claim of same for women).

Suds


----------



## Lane (Jul 8, 2008)

Suds said:
			
		

> Do note that lavender (and tea tree oil) is purported to cause mild breast growth in men (with no claim of same for women).
> 
> Suds


 Really?? Wowzah... Anyone else read that anywhere?


----------



## otter (Aug 1, 2008)

I have read that in large amounts with the lavender.  Didn't read that about the tea tree.  I guess the lavender simulates some type of hormone in men.


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 6, 2008)

Darn...why can't it do that for us women...you guys catch all the breaks!!


----------

